# Wer hüpft denn hier?



## buddler (5. Nov. 2009)

hallo zusammen!
ich hab mal noch ne frage bezüglich meiner hüpfenden belegschaft im garten.
hat jemand ne ahnung um was für __ frösche oder __ kröten es sich hierbei handelt?
diese lustigen gesellen kamen so ziemlich aus jedem busch oder strauch heraus ,der mir bei meinen bauaktivitäten im wege war.
erstaunlich war für mich eigendlich die auffällige schwarze färbung auf der haut.
die war bei allen zu erkennen.
ist das normal,oder ist dann eine hautkrankheit?
kenne mich mit solchen sachen nicht so gut aus.
bis dann
Jörg


----------



## hadron (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*

Hallo Jörg,

bin zwar auch nicht wirklich Fachmann, aber das sieht mir nach Unke aus - oder zumindest dass da ne Unke mit im Spiel war.


----------



## buddler (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*

hallo!
und wie siehts mit den schwarzen flecken aus?
ist das normal?oder hüpfen hier mutanten durch den garten?
gruß jörg


----------



## Christine (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*

Hallo,

für mich sind das recht merkwürdig gefärbte __ Frösche. Musst noch mal abwarten, bis die Amphibien-Spezies da sind.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*

ich tippe da auf Frosch mit Sonnenbrand, oder Frosch mit Gürtelrose, aber wie Ihr bestimmt merkt.. noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen..


----------



## buddler (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*

hatten bestimmt ne flat für den malletoaster
ich hab bestimmt hier 20 stück aus den büschen gescheucht beim buddeln.
alle mit so einer schwarzen färbung der haut.
erstaunlich war auch, dass nicht einer im teich zu finden war.
ab august war wasser drin.sind bestimmt wasserscheu
mal schauen,was dabei noch heraus kommt.
gruß jörg


----------



## kunisteich (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*



buddler schrieb:


> erstaunlich war auch, dass nicht einer im teich zu finden war.
> ab august war wasser drin.sind bestimmt wasserscheu



Hallo vielleicht sind sie auch einfach nur schmutzig

Könnte es vielleicht sein des es sich um gift __ frösche handelt?

Also ich habe solche Fröschis auch noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Annett (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*

Hallo Jörg.

Mir geht es wie den anderen - noch nie in dieser Form gesehen....

Evtl. kann Dir dort jemand helfen, wenn Du die Bilder vorzeigst?
Es könnte sich um __ Grünfrösche handeln, allerdings wären diese sicherlich recht flott am Teich eingezogen. Sie sind sehr unterschiedlich in der Färbung, siehe auch hier: http://www.herpetofauna.at/amphibien/Wasserfroschgruppe.php


> Die Grundfärbung der Wasserfrösche ist meist grün, manchmal aber auch braun oder grau, *sehr oft mit mehr oder weniger schwarzen Rückenflecken* und manchmal mit einem hellen Rückenstreifen.


So ausgeprägt wie auf Deinen Bildern habe ich die Flecken jedoch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## goldfisch (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*

Hallo,
ich habe auch schwarze __ Braunfrösche. Ich weis nicht ob es Zufall ist, aber sie stammen aus der Brut, die im Brackwasser bei den __ Aphanius mento aufgekommen ist. Auf Froschnetz steht, das es gelegentlich schwarze Grasfrösche gibt. Vieleicht mal das Bild bei der dght ins Forum stellen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## buddler (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*

moin,moin!
hab die lösung der artbestimmung in dem genannten forum schnell erhalten.es handelt sich dabei um grasfrösche.
die färbung ist zwar etwas auffällig,aber noch im rahmen.
sie besuchen nur im zeitigen frühjahr zur vermehrung das wasser.deshalb war auch keiner von den kollegen bei mir zum badetag.
ich bin ja echt mal gespannt,was da noch so alles im frühjahr auftaucht.
gruß Jörg


----------



## uweg (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*

Die Variation ist in der Literatur beschrieben. Es ist eine erhöhte Melaninablagerung in Fleckenform. Es handelt sich also um eine nicht häufige aber immer wieder vorkommende Variation in der Färbung
Sie kommt sowohl bei __ Moorfrosch und __ Grasfrosch vor.

Eine Artbestimmung zwischen Moor- und Grasfrosch traue ich dem hiesigen Forum nicht so ohne weiteres zu.

VG

Uwe


----------



## doh (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*

Hi,
ach schade du hast schon deine Lösung erhalten, ich wollte vorschlagen das du mal an ihnen leckst :smoki . Dafür hätte ich aber keinerlei Haftung übernommen 

So nun mal ernsthaft, sehr interessant das Grasfrösche auch so ausschauen können. Danke für die Bilder und die Info

Schönen start in das Wochenende

________________________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Christine (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*



uweg schrieb:


> Eine Artbestimmung zwischen Moor- und __ Grasfrosch traue ich dem hiesigen Forum nicht so ohne weiteres zu.



Deshalb hatt Annett dem  User auch dieses hier empfohlen:
http://www.froschnetz.ch/forum/bestimmung-beobachtungen-f2.html


----------



## uweg (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*

Auch damit bekommt das keiner hier hin. Es gehört mehr dazu als ein paar Links im Internet.

UG


----------



## Christine (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*

Ja - da braucht es bestimmt einen richtigen Fachmann - aber hier ist heute keiner.


----------



## buddler (7. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Wer hüpft den hier?*

guten morgen!
sehen schon recht merkwürdig aus die kollegen.
bin mal gespannt was hier im frühjahr noch so hier auftaucht um die badesaison zu eröffnen.gg.
halte euch auf alle fälle auf dem laufenden.
schönes wochenende euch allen.
Jörg


----------

